

More on why I won’t use Google Keep: it’s not personal, it’s business - saidajigumi
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/22/more-on-why-i-wont-use-google-keep-its-not-personal-its-business/

======
danielhonigman
I'll play around with it, but needs a bit more functionality before I consider
making it a regular part of my toolkit.

